# I'm feeling so crappy, my brother's dog is missing



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

My mother just let me know that my brother's 14 year old shepard mix named Casey is missing and has been since monday. I don't know the details yet, but she is hard of hearing, over the past year she has slowly lost most of it. She is a fantastic dog, she was adopted by them as a pup at the humane society in bethany, ct. She is such a good girl, I'm just crying as I write this, b/c she has trust issues and I was always one of the people that she liked, would come to, and felt safe around. 

I'm really crushed. Please keep Casey in your thoughts, I just hope we get her back. She's been through ACL surgery and recovered beautifully, she's a very healthy 14 year old. I'm just worried that a coyote got her or something, I'm so upset.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh no, I hate to hear this! I am so sorry. Do they live anywhere near you? Three days gone though. I assume they have put flyers up, contacted shelters, etc.

Sorry that you are all going through this. I will keep sending happy thoughts to Casey. I hope she finds her way home. Keep us posted please!


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

justmejanis said:


> Oh no, I hate to hear this! I am so sorry. Do they live anywhere near you? Three days gone though. I assume they have put flyers up, contacted shelters, etc.
> 
> Sorry that you are all going through this. I will keep sending happy thoughts to Casey. I hope she finds her way home. Keep us posted please!


Thanks Janis. I just called my brother and he said that she hadn't been doing very well this week and monday she just kept begging to go outside so she spent much of the afternoon in their yard. Melissa, his wife, went to bring her in and she was gone. 

They've put up flyers and called places, but he said he doesn't feel very optimistic; he thinks she wandered off to die. I know cats do that, but I don't know that dogs do. My brother's dog is very special, she is perfectly well-behaved and always has been, she has never required any formal training and always stays right by their house and has never wandered. She was 14 and just a real good dog. I'm so sad, I could barely keep myself from crying when I was on the phone with him, but I didn't want to make him cry b/c he's at work.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Lets just hope that some good samaritan has her and is searching for your brother.

Make she he calls all the necessary people (the police, the animal control, vets in surrounding towns, and humane societies).


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Sorry I was writing at the same time as you.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

GoldenShamus said:


> My mother just let me know that my brother's 14 year old shepard mix named Casey is missing and has been since monday. I don't know the details yet, but she is hard of hearing, over the past year she has slowly lost most of it. She is a fantastic dog, she was adopted by them as a pup at the humane society in bethany, ct. She is such a good girl, I'm just crying as I write this, b/c she has trust issues and I was always one of the people that she liked, would come to, and felt safe around.
> 
> I'm really crushed. Please keep Casey in your thoughts, I just hope we get her back. She's been through ACL surgery and recovered beautifully, she's a very healthy 14 year old. I'm just worried that a coyote got her or something, I'm so upset.


 
Oh Christi I am so so sorry. Is there anything we can do? If you can email a photo of CAsey to me, we will post her on petfinder and on our website.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> Oh Christi I am so so sorry. Is there anything we can do? If you can email a photo of CAsey to me, we will post her on petfinder and on our website.


Thank you Lisa. I'm going to email him right now and ask him. I think that's a wonderful idea, thank you!


----------



## Boofy Bonbon (Feb 25, 2007)

Poor Casey, I'm so sorry to hear that. I hope the poor girl comes home very soon, you all must be heartbroken, evidently.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

So sorry to hear about yr brother's dog.Will pray that she is found safe and sound.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Boofy Bonbon said:


> Poor Casey, I'm so sorry to hear that. I hope the poor girl comes home very soon, you all must be heartbroken, evidently.


Casey was adopted by my brother when he was in his early twenties, they had been married just about a year. Suffice it to say, she will be 14 in a couple of months. I was almost 16 years old and in high school when he got her and now I'm almost 30...so she's been around a long time.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

My fingers are crossed for Casey's safe return. Please let us know if there is any news. She sounds like she has been a loving member of your brothers family.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> My fingers are crossed for Casey's safe return. Please let us know if there is any news. She sounds like she has been a loving member of your brothers family.


Thank you. 

She is a very athletic dog, I wish I had some pics to post of her kneeboarding (she used to go on the board with my brother). She has always been their hiking buddy and always goes to our lake cabin in the summer. She had torn her ACL, recovered, and boomeranged right back to the active dog she was. So, it's hard to think that she could be gone...


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh, I am so sorry about your brothers dog going missing! I will pray for her safe return. Maybe this will help a little ------- some years back my friends TWO Goldens got out of her yeard. They were mother and daughter. They finally found them safe and sound about 2 or 3 days later. They had stayed together for that time too!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry. We're praying that everything turns out OK.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

*I am SO SORRY!*

My thoughts and prayers go out to your Brother and your family. I so hope you get good news soon, and that someone just has found her, and she is in their safe care. Please keep us updated.....

Karen


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope she does return home soon. 
Did she have any ID on her or microchipped? I can not imagine what your brother is going through. Just the thought of any one of mine going missing gives me a sick feeling.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

This is probably my worst nightmare...Christi I feel awful - pls let us know if we can do anything. It's just terrible. Do they know how it happened?


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

oh Im so sorry to hear this, this really is any dog lovers nightmare, I really hope they find her safe and sound...please update when you hear anything, Im thinking of you all...


----------



## Jazz's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

Let me add my thoughts and prayers to the mix!


----------



## P NUT (Feb 28, 2007)

Good and wonderful thoughts are all around. We all pray for Casey's safety.


----------



## Chaucer and Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

Christi,

I just read about your brother's dog. I'm so, so sorry. This must be weighing heavily on your whole family. Is there anything I can do? 

Nancy


----------



## momof3wackykidz (Mar 28, 2007)

Have your brother post a missing ad on your local craigslist.com site. I'm in the PDX Oregon area and it is very good at helping owners find their lost pet out here, hope it is the same of you.
Good Luck,
Angela


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I didn't read this post when I first saw it with the hope that if I came back you would have good news for all of us. NorCal pack will be saying extra prayers tonight so that Casey can find her way home. Please keep us updated. It's been asked, but--hopefully Casey is chipped.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Christi,

I'm sorry about your brother's dog. What measures have already been taken to find her? I don't think I live very far from your brother. Have groups gone out to help? Is she posted on Petfinder?


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Rob's GRs said:


> I hope she does return home soon.
> Did she have any ID on her or microchipped? I can not imagine what your brother is going through. Just the thought of any one of mine going missing gives me a sick feeling.


She is not microchipped to my knowledge. But, she does wear tags. Plus, my brother has scattered the area with posters.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Chaucer and Mom said:


> Christi,
> 
> I just read about your brother's dog. I'm so, so sorry. This must be weighing heavily on your whole family. Is there anything I can do?
> 
> Nancy


Thank you Nancy. I got your voicemail and you are the sweetest person, if I call you though, I'm going to start crying. Tha's why I haven't.

My brother thinks that her time was coming, he really does. Since they moved to this house in Guilford, she has always just gone outside to do her business and come back (very quiet area) and it's just not her to wander off. He really believes she was dying, she kept wanting to go back outside all afternoon and did not want to be in the house. On top of it, my brother is a CPA and it's the height of tax season, he's got so much stress right now I feel awful for him. 

He's been looking all over for her, all through the woods, etc. He thinks she has passed on but just wants to find her body. I offered to come up, do anything, but he said they are doing it. I just feel so helpless.


----------



## Jcnbarb4RN (Mar 13, 2007)

My prayers and thoughts are with you, Christi. Let us know any updates when you can. Sending good vibes your way and to your brother and his wonderful dog hopefully who is safe & sound with someone who is trying to locate your brother.

Best of Luck & Prayers,

Barb


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Christi,
> 
> I'm sorry about your brother's dog. What measures have already been taken to find her? I don't think I live very far from your brother. Have groups gone out to help? Is she posted on Petfinder?


Lisa offered to post him on petfinder and I emailed my brother for a picture, I haven't heard back yet. Partially b/c he's still at work, he's putting in very long hours (tax season) and I'm not sure. He's pretty convinced she wandered off to die and so I'm not sure what he wants to do. He turned me down when I offered to come up and help, I would've taken the day off of work tomorrow. But, I know he and his wife are looking for her. As I was talking to him on the phone I was choked up and held back tears and I could tell he was feeling the same. We were both raised in the same home around dogs and a mom whose a huge dog lover, so he's as much a dog lover as I am. 

I just hope they find her, one way or the other, just to have some peace. They do have coyotes, but my brother says they don't see them during the day so he doesn't think it was anything like that; but she is a small dog, maybe 40 lbs.


----------



## Chaucer and Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

Christi,

Thanks for keeping us posted. I'm sure if we spoke, I'd cry too. Her story just breaks my heart.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

GoldenShamus said:


> Lisa offered to post him on petfinder and I emailed my brother for a picture, I haven't heard back yet. Partially b/c he's still at work, he's putting in very long hours (tax season) and I'm not sure. He's pretty convinced she wandered off to die and so I'm not sure what he wants to do. He turned me down when I offered to come up and help, I would've taken the day off of work tomorrow. But, I know he and his wife are looking for her. As I was talking to him on the phone I was choked up and held back tears and I could tell he was feeling the same. We were both raised in the same home around dogs and a mom whose a huge dog lover, so he's as much a dog lover as I am.
> 
> I just hope they find her, one way or the other, just to have some peace. They do have coyotes, but my brother says they don't see them during the day so he doesn't think it was anything like that; but she is a small dog, maybe 40 lbs.


I didn't want to say anything but I thought from your description of her behavior that perhaps she was preparing herself to die. I have heard of so many dogs who want to go outside to die - some even digging ditches for themselves to lay in. It must be some sort of instinct. I pray that they find out what happened. If she has gone to the bridge, I hope they find her and can rest easy knowing she is at peace. It's the not-knowing that is the hardest thing. At least for me it would be.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> I didn't want to say anything but I thought from your description of her behavior that perhaps she was preparing herself to die. I have heard of so many dogs who want to go outside to die - some even digging ditches for themselves to lay in. It must be some sort of instinct. I pray that they find out what happened. If she has gone to the bridge, I hope they find her and can rest easy knowing she is at peace. It's the not-knowing that is the hardest thing. At least for me it would be.


Yes. I know this is what my brother thinks, too. I am just having a hard time accepting it, not that he isn't, but me not living with her, I haven't seen how much she's declined in recent months so it's come as a bit of a shock to me when I talked to him today. I hadn't seen Casey since Christmastime.

Casey is such a good girl, I know she lived a long life full of life, no matter what happens. She came to my brother as a rescue pup, fearful, and lived a life with my brother who taught her to be confident; they hiked with her, brought her everywhere, she was always on the boat, kneeboarding, jogging with sister in law, swimming with us, etc. She has always been a very loved dog.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this. I do hope your brother finds her. Sending thoughts & prayers to your family & especially Casey.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Any news, Christi? Threads like these just break my heart. I hope there's been some news.


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

Oh man. I hope they find her. Please keep us posted. What a hard thing to go through.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh that is horrible. I am so sorry. I hope that the dog is found. Any luck with shelters? Please let us know how you make out. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your brother.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Just wanted to find out if You had any news?.
Please keep us,posted.I will pray for you,to find her.
Big cyber hug,L


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Your family is in my thoughts. Please keep us posted.

Helaine


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I just saw this! Any word yet, Christi? I am hoping for good news.


----------



## Oralia Schatzman (Jun 12, 2006)

What a painful time for your family. Please know that you have our hearts and prayers to find her.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

I have no new news...

I'm feeling pretty bad about the weather, b/c if she is still alive and is outdoors, it's really bad out. Lots of rain and it's fairly cold, too. Having said that, I think if she were still alive, a neighbor would have taken her in. I'm hoping that someone calls my brother and says, "We've got her." That would be the best case scenario.

Thank you guys for your support. I will definitely post if I get any information.


----------



## time4goldens (Mar 13, 2006)

Signs in the community are usually the best bet when looking for a dog, however there is lots more than can be done - especially today in the age of the internet.

Post lost ad in local newspaper
Take signs to vets offices - free
take lost flyers to county animal shelters
if I find a dog - I don't take the animal to the shelter
but I check the lost binder at the facility looking for the owner
post on www.Craigslist.com - free
post on Petfinder.com: Adopt a pet and help an animal shelter rescue a puppy or kitten. in the Classifieds Section - free

I am assuming this is for Guilford, CT - I looked at all of the above
resources wher eyou can post and there is no mention of Casey.

Good luck - Casey is in my prayers.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

time4goldens said:


> Signs in the community are usually the best bet when looking for a dog, however there is lots more than can be done - especially today in the age of the internet.
> 
> Post lost ad in local newspaper
> Take signs to vets offices - free
> ...


My brother has hung up flyers all over the place in his area and I've asked him if he wants my rescue group to post her on petfinder. He got choked up and said that her health was so bad the previous week that he feels she wandered off to die. That being the case, I think that's why he hasn't responded to my email, otherwise he would have. 

If he wants her on petfinder, I've offered (via Lisa).


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm very sorry to hear that your brothers dog is missing!


----------



## Chaucer and Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

Christi,

Thanks for the update such as it is. I hope you all get closure. With this weather, especially, not knowing must be torture.

Thinking of you.
Nancy


----------



## TRISTANSMOM (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh Christie!:no: My heart breaks just reading this. I hope that you will get some news about Casey. I left you message the other night and I thought that you were busy. It's probably a good thing that i didn't talk to you because I would have definately been crying! Please keep us posted. I am here for you if you need me!


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear that Casey has gone missing. Sending thoughts and prayers to you and your brother. I hope they find her.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

I just saw your thread Christi. My heart aches for you and your brother. I'm sending my prayers your way in hope to find her. I'm sending a big hug your way.


----------



## MySweetPhoebe (Jun 25, 2006)

Oh Christi, I just saw this thread. I am so sorry about Casey, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. Please let me know if there is anything I can do to help...sending hugs your way.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

MySweetPhoebe said:


> Oh Christi, I just saw this thread. I am so sorry about Casey, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. Please let me know if there is anything I can do to help...sending hugs your way.


Thanks Lorraine. I really appreciate it.

I suppose my brother's theory makes the most sense, but I just wish that the ending of her life was with her family, not all alone. That's the upsetting part...


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Sometimes they have their own agenda Christi. It is not easy for us to ever understand this. I hope your brother will find peace, whatever the outcome.


----------



## MySweetPhoebe (Jun 25, 2006)

I know, I agree with you, not knowing is the hardest part. My brother's 1st dog did just the same thing and they knew she left to die but were never able to find her...I think it is their instinct to do this and if you look at it that way you may be able to take solace in that...she was doing what comes naturally to her and being alone wasn't an issue for her.

Take care


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

MySweetPhoebe said:


> I know, I agree with you, not knowing is the hardest part. My brother's 1st dog did just the same thing and they knew she left to die but were never able to find her...I think it is their instinct to do this and if you look at it that way you may be able to take solace in that...she was doing what comes naturally to her and being alone wasn't an issue for her.
> 
> Take care


Thanks Lorraine. 

I just hope that my brother's two young children (5 and 7) who have never known life without their dog, can understand what happened. They are resilent and iintelligent, but still, it's hard for them not to have the closure.


----------



## MySweetPhoebe (Jun 25, 2006)

GoldenShamus said:


> Thanks Lorraine.
> 
> I just hope that my brother's two young children (5 and 7) who have never known life without their dog, can understand what happened. They are resilent and iintelligent, but still, it's hard for them not to have the closure.


 
You are right about the reseliant part...they will be fine. They will be sad but will also learn a lesson about life that will help them to be strong...That was the hardest part of losing Nala...the kids sadness but they bounced back much quicker than I did and it did make them stronger and made them appreciate the 2 we have now.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

MySweetPhoebe said:


> You are right about the reseliant part...they will be fine. They will be sad but will also learn a lesson about life that will help them to be strong...That was the hardest part of losing Nala...the kids sadness but they bounced back much quicker than I did and it did make them stronger and made them appreciate the 2 we have now.


Thanks Lorraine, that makes me feel better.

I pm'd you back, too. I really appreciate your kind words.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm heartbrooken to say that my brother found Casey yesterday. She had died. They found her in the woods, she had apparently gone there to die; she had not been doing well in the time period before this happened. She was the best dog they ever had and I can only think she felt she was sparing them the pain.

I'm crying as I write this, but I felt it necessary to update since I had made you guys aware of the fact that she went missing. My whole family loved her, we've spent many weekends together at our lake cottage. Casey was the first on the boat and the last off, she loved putting her head off to the side and biting at the water spraying off and more than anything she thought she was the lookout for anybody water skiing, kneeboarding or tubing; she took her job very seriously and would bark when someone fell. 

Casey was wonderful and will be forever missed. They found her at the humane society as a pup and gave her a great life. She gave back so much in return. Thank you for letting me share this with you, it's truly helpful to talk about her with people that love dogs as much as my family does.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I am so sorry that she is gone. I know it's never easy. Our first dog went off to die as well... they just seem to know it's time. 

(((HUGS)))

You and your family will be in my thoughts.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear the sad news of Casey's passing. She apparently knew it was her time. Poor old girl. I hope that your family's many wonderful memories of such a great dog will often bring smiles to you.

{{{ Hugs }}} I wish I knew words that would help heal your pain. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear the news of Casey's passing. At least they have closure now, knowing for certain. My sympathies to you and your brother's family.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

So sorry to hear that!.
It might be a good thing that they found her so that they can put closer.Obviously,she was looking for a place to die but didn't want to hurt her family so she went away.
Please take care of yrself and send our love and prayer to yr brother and his family.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry Christi, I'll be thinking of you guys.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Christy, its very bittersweet that they found their girl....but it will offer closure. 
Sending our sympathies and Golden cyber-hugs to you and your family at this very tough time.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

GoldenShamus said:


> I'm heartbrooken to say that my brother found Casey yesterday. She had died. They found her in the woods, she had apparently gone there to die; she had not been doing well in the time period before this happened. She was the best dog they ever had and I can only think she felt she was sparing them the pain.
> 
> I'm crying as I write this, but I felt it necessary to update since I had made you guys aware of the fact that she went missing. My whole family loved her, we've spent many weekends together at our lake cottage. Casey was the first on the boat and the last off, she loved putting her head off to the side and biting at the water spraying off and more than anything she thought she was the lookout for anybody water skiing, kneeboarding or tubing; she took her job very seriously and would bark when someone fell.
> 
> Casey was wonderful and will be forever missed. They found her at the humane society as a pup and gave her a great life. She gave back so much in return. Thank you for letting me share this with you, it's truly helpful to talk about her with people that love dogs as much as my family does.


 
Oh Christi, I am so, so sorry. I am sure Casey had the fullest most wonderful life with your brother - esp. if he is anything like you! I am always so amazed by dogs - it sounds as though Casey was preparing for what she knew was coming. She spared your brother the pain of watching her go. You guys are in my thoughts.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

As hard as it is to know, worse to always be wondering What happened?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Let your brother know he and his family are being thought of Christi... I'm glad Casey was found before this awful weather set in.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I'm very sorry to hear about Casey. That's so sad...the hardest part of owning an animal!


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

I am so sorry that you all lost Casey. At least in finding her you have closure. Please know that you are in my prayers!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## MySweetPhoebe (Jun 25, 2006)

I am very sorry to hear the sad news about Casey, My heart goes out to you all...there will be closure now for you and your brother and the family. Casey will be forever in your hearts.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I'm so very sorry to hear about Casey. Please accept my condolences and tell the rest of your family that our thoughts are with them.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

My condolences to your brother and his family. I wonder how she managed to get away like that but I feel they do know when it's their time - even when you have to have them PTS. I am glad they found here nonetheless. ~Hugs~


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Im so sorry to hear this sad news. There is nothing that anyone can say to make the pain any easier but to have a closure will spare your brothers family the heartache of never knowing.

Dogs offer us so much love and often concider us to the end! God Bless Cassey. xxx


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh Christi what sad news. I am very sorry. I do think it is best they found her though. At least they know. She had a great life and died with dignity. Peace be with her.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear the news too.... I've been watching this thread, hoping for a happy ending.... My thoughts and prayers go out to your brother and family....


----------



## Chaucer and Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

Christi,

I just read your posting and there are tears in my eyes. I'm so sorry. How very lucky Casey was to have your brother and his family; and how very fortunate they were to have her. There's a saying in the "Prophet." The greater the joy, the deeper the sorrow. Casey sounds like she was an incredible joy to all around her.

Condolences to all.
Nancy


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

justmejanis said:


> Oh Christi what sad news. I am very sorry. I do think it is best they found her though. At least they know. She had a great life and died with dignity. Peace be with her.


 
When I read the update I was going to say exactly what Janis said.

It seems that many times we want to be there for our loved ones when it is their time to leave this world. However sometimes our 4 legged loved ones just want to do it their way, and none of us know why. This was apparently what Casey had in mind and she got to go how she wanted to go after so many years of living a great life.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh how sad. I am so very sorry for you and your family. I am glad that she was found though. Now there can be closure even though it is so difficult. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank you so much to everyone who has replied to this thread, it means a lot to me to hear your supportive words. I'm so sorry that Casey's life is over, but I am happy to recount how wonderful the last 14 years have been, I know my brother and his family think she is the best dog they have ever had or will ever have.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So sorry your brother had to wait for closure in the loss of his pup. I was really hoping the outcome would be better. Your brother sound like a great dog person so I hope he opens his home to another dog soon. Puppy breathe is a tremendous pain reliever.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Christi, i'm so sorry about Casey. Denise


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> So sorry your brother had to wait for closure in the loss of his pup. I was really hoping the outcome would be better. Your brother sound like a great dog person so I hope he opens his home to another dog soon. Puppy breathe is a tremendous pain reliever.


Thank you for your kind words.

Mid-summer of last year a woman my brother knows knew someone giving up their greyhound mix, my brother and his wife said they would take her on a 'trial' basis, it worked out and she's been with them ever since. Her name is Keira; she's young and very active with few house manners; she keeps them busy! So, yes, at least they have her and hopefully that will help ease their mind a bit.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry. We are thinking of your family.


----------

